# help pls



## annelaggui (Jul 28, 2014)

goodmorning everyone..
I need help pls.. im currently working 1month in my job here at abu dhabi (hotel) but I really want to resign due to not paying overtime instead they just accumulate our over time to extra hrs. this Ramadan because the restaurant really don't have staff they forced us to work 9-12hrs. even my 1st-2nd week in that hotel they give me 12hrs w/o off and telling me because you are new you are not allowed to take off.. w/c is they did not tell me during my interview eve the service charge they told me that I will receive service charge.. but when I had my 1st salary that's the time the told me that Im not included to the service charge for 3mons because im new.
we don't have 1hr break sometimes we were taking our 1st food to chew in our mouth they will call and telling come were bc or sometimes there a guest..

now im planning to apply to a under government employer.. I don't know if my decision is right..

pls I need an advice..pls


----------

